# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Длинношеее

## Alexei

Длинношеее - единственное слово в русском языке, где встречаются три одинаковые гласные подряд.

----------


## Vesh

Ещё "змееед".

----------


## Suzu

Scary word for Gaijin for sure!

----------


## MasterAdmin

Толстошеее, длинношеее, короткошеее, красношеее и т.п.  ::  Слова "змееед" не существует.

----------


## Vesh

> Слова "змееед" не существует.

 В школе учили, что существует.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Покажи мне его хоть в одном словаре! Тогда поверю.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Может быть он имел ввиду: змееяд?

----------


## JJ

Змееед means who eats snakes. What's wrong with it? AFAIK, there is a zoological term "орёл-змееед"...

----------


## Indra

> Змееед means who eats snakes. What's wrong with it? AFAIK, there is a zoological term "орёл-змееед"...

 эта птица называется змееяд

----------


## Анатолий

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=%D0%B ... B :: fficial 
змееед 
There's nothing wrong with the word, even if it doesn't exist in the dictionary.

----------


## Scorpio

У какого-то писателя-эмигранта, вроде Севелы, несколько новых израильских репатриантов спорят: кто из них кого _евреее_.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Но это выдумка. Так же, как и pluraler на английском. Согласен?

----------


## Scorpio

Слово, конечно, придуманное. Зато придумано хорошо!  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Еврей - он и есть еврей. Русский - он и есть русский. Это, конечно, если иметь в виду общую принадлежность к какой-либо нации. Так, к примеру, у некоторых народов, практикуется смешивание кровей. К примеру у тех же самых евреев. Да и остальные народы зачастую не задумываются о том, на ком они женятся/выходят замуж, и получается так, что чистокровных наций очень мало.

----------


## Darobat

Теперь я знаю очень бесполезное слово.

----------


## Scorpio

> Еврей - он и есть еврей. Русский - он и есть русский. Это, конечно, если иметь в виду общую принадлежность к какой-либо нации. Так, к примеру, у некоторых народов, практикуется смешивание кровей. К примеру у тех же самых евреев. Да и остальные народы зачастую не задумываются о том, на ком они женятся/выходят замуж, и получается так, что чистокровных наций очень мало.

 Честно слово, против евреев я ничего не имею! Да и разговор, вроде, был совсем не о евреях -- просто слово было забавное, вот и вспомнил.

----------


## Welf

> Длинношеее - единственное слово в русском языке, где встречаются три одинаковые гласные подряд.

 з*ооо*бъединение :P

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Честно слово, против евреев я ничего не имею! Да и разговор, вроде, был совсем не о евреях -- просто слово было забавное, вот и вспомнил.

 Да я не про то! Просто слово как-то не очень соответсвует...сложно даже сказать чему   ::   В общем, не скажешь же русскиее или что-нибудь в этом духе?!

----------


## LittleOne

слово змееед существует,только его скорей всего пишут как змееяд - так удобней, "Я" в этом слове от слова ядущий - ядущий змей = змееяд
вроде так   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

нет, именно змееед - змееяд звучит как snake poison

----------

